# SW SD9 Holster questions



## jamain (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Guys
I have a question on Holsters for my sd9.Do I really need a holster if im going to the range?
the reason I ask this is because I always wear shorts in the summer.also what kind of holster
should I buy? name brand ect ect.Also my shorts that I wear all have pockets will this still work?


Thank you for the advice
Jeff


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

You don't need a holster for the range. At least around here, most ranges will not permit you to carry in, or draw from, a holster. Don't use a pocket. Just use the case it came in for transport to and from. If you haven't been before, please acquaint yourself with the range rules before you start shooting. Most ranges will be glad to give a short orientation your first time.


----------

